# Suddenly Tivo Can't See Computer



## deb6161 (Oct 3, 2004)

I've been running Tivo Desktop 2.5.1 successfully on my Vista computer until a couple of days ago. Suddenly my Tivo can't see my PC. The Tivos all see each other, but the PC does not show up on the now playing list any more. I checked the account settings and transfers are allowed on all Tivos, I restarted the PC, uninstalled and reinstalled Tivo Desktop. PC can see the recordings on the Tivos, but they will not transfer. I also do not see any of the recordings in my PCs Tivo Recordings folder on the Tivo Desktop program. Any suggestions?


----------



## sixseven (Jan 6, 2005)

I have the same problem. I have noticed that on the 'Access Control' tab of the 'Tivo Server Properties' dialog, it is showing the IP address of my router instead of my S3. Would you check this on your setup?


----------



## deb6161 (Oct 3, 2004)

IP addresses for my Tivos look ok. I have 3 Tivos and I see 3 different IP addresses so I think it's ok.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Can you access the web interface on your TiVos? Point your browser to http*s*://{your TiVo IP} and login with username 'tivo' and your MAK (media access key) as the password.

If you can't get to that, TiVo Desktop won't be able to either. Restarting the TiVo usually resolves that.

If you _can_ get to the web-based NPL, something else is going on with TiVo Desktop.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

deb6161 said:


> IP addresses for my Tivos look ok. I have 3 Tivos and I see 3 different IP addresses so I think it's ok.


But are they the _correct_ 3? Whenever I unplug my router and plug it back in, it assigns new IP addresses to everything and my ZoneAlarm firewall program has to be updated to make sure it is allowing the correct IP addresses through to the computer.


----------



## sixseven (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone have any ideas for me?  Tivo Desktop believes that the IP address of my S3 is what is actually the IP address of my router. I have reset the router to factory defaults, as well as uninstall/reinstalled tivo desktop.

Also, on my S3, my PC is no longer listed as an available server for music and photos. I can manually enter in the IP of my PC to get the two talking with eachother, but that's not how it should work.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Try using static IP addresses ...


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

jayfest said:


> But are they the _correct_ 3? Whenever I unplug my router and plug it back in, it assigns new IP addresses to everything and my ZoneAlarm firewall program has to be updated to make sure it is allowing the correct IP addresses through to the computer.


I have a crazy question - why use zonealarm if you have a router? The router is already a firewall - as long as you changed the admin admin passwords on your router - it IS a firewall. Using zonealarm is just providing a 2nd firewall. (Unless I am wrong?)

Anthony


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

A router is just doing NAT ... it's not going to prevent rogue software on your PC from accessing the internet. That's what a software firewall like ZoneAlarm adds to the equation.


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

windracer said:


> A router is just doing NAT ... it's not going to prevent rogue software on your PC from accessing the internet. That's what a software firewall like ZoneAlarm adds to the equation.


I gotcha. I wasnt thinking about the pc contacting the net, I was thinking the net contacting the pc. the router stops that.


----------



## sixseven (Jan 6, 2005)

It turns out my problem is with my router. Here's the info for anyone else that may have the Linksys WRT54G-TM. (The 'TM' is for T-Mobile, ala Hotspot @ Home.)

http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Routers&message.id=51899#M51899


----------

